

Scaling the Operations Organization at Facebook  - daigoba66
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/scaling-operations-facebook

======
dmourati
Really great talk. I liked Gatekeeper. Reminded me of Decider at Twitter and
an (unnamed?) similar tool at Etsy.

